# The House In The Woods.....April 13



## skankypants (Apr 23, 2013)

This place has been covered before,and is realy hitting rock bottom,,,as myself,Shatners,MrToby,Shush and 3 non members made our way up through the trees,it didnt look to be what we were expecting,a mass of rubbish,various sheds,and the contents of the out buildings and the houses contents scattered everywhere...was one of those moments where you raise your eyebrows and think "whats the point in going any further?"......glad we did though..

The inside is in equaly bad state as the outside,,,well,worse....but we started having a propper look around,and the history was coming out....in a nutshell,this house belonged to a couple,the gent a proffesional pianist,the woman a teacher,they had a young son,who sadly died of cancer at 6 years of age....we are not sure what happened to the husband,nor that of the wife/mother...very sad to see there belongings and personal items left like this...











































Thanks for looking..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Always new stuff to see on each visit. Was the laptop still there?


----------



## shatners (Apr 23, 2013)

*Hoarders House in the Woods - April 2013*

Explore number two in the excellent company of Mr Toby, Skanky Pants, Shush and Auntie Pat.

A very sad old place, the home of composer Ipolit Motchaloff, his wife and their son who sadly dies at the age of six from Lukhemia. Theres a whole load of documentation covering his diagnosis through to a letter from the doctor confirming his cause of death, all very sobering.

An absolute treasure trove of bits and bobs and a great way to spend a few hours looking at the gems in amongst the clutter.

Thanks for looking.


























Mr Motchaloff











Mrs Motchaloff and their son











A young Ipolit Motchaloff
























































An eagle eyed Shush found this photo of the place as it looked back in the day with a shot from the current state behind.


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 23, 2013)

very good from both of you. I havent even got round to looking at mine yet. It was a very sad place.


----------



## skankypants (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice set Shatners....that last shot with the comparison is a belter...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Some great things to see,ace photos from both of you thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic photos both, all steeped in a crushing sadness...


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 23, 2013)

Very sad indeed  But great work from you both


----------



## Bones out (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautifully documented. It is very sobering there isnt it


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice images guys, this is one on the list, thinking best get down soon


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant report, glad to see stuff still in there and its not been totally emptied


----------



## MrDan (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice to see that last photo of how the building used to look.


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 23, 2013)

liking that lots. nice one


----------



## moorebag (Apr 23, 2013)

amazing photos. very well captured.


----------



## Roy S (Apr 26, 2013)

Great photos thanks.


----------



## skankypants (Apr 26, 2013)

Roy S said:


> Great photos thanks.



Thanks for the comments Roy...but prob best not state points like that,as its a invite for more things to get raided from there..


----------



## Roy S (Apr 26, 2013)

Good point, now edited.


----------



## Little Panda (Jul 24, 2013)

*House in the woods*



UE-OMJ said:


> Always new stuff to see on each visit. Was the laptop still there?



I managed to reach this site in "the last few days." I was on my own so I did not want to take too many risks. Did not see the laptop. The site is continuing to deteriorate badly and is very heavily overgrown with nettles and other trees/bushes. I could not penetrate very deeply into the main cabin as the rubbish is now about waist deep and very filthy. A bit like descending into into a waste skip. Unhealthy and probably very dangerous. The smaller cabins and vehicles are unapproachable because of the undergrowth and weeds. There seems to be some half-hearted attempt to clear some of the site as there are a couple of piles of debris rotting in more open areas. The “Fridge that must not be opened” is still there and I didn’t. The car still blocks the approach and there are warnings about CCTV surveillance but it is difficult to take that seriously in view of the site conditions.

This is getting to be a dangerous site now, do not go alone, in poor light and do wear protective clothes.


----------

